# Masters Chat - spoiler alert dont read if recording!



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

I see Westwood has started with a double bogey - oops


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			I see Westwood has started with a double bogey - oops
		
Click to expand...

Four shots behind Carl Pettersson with birdie birdie start.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			I see Westwood has started with a double bogey - oops
		
Click to expand...

A good start for me then, as one of the office guys has a fiver in the pot on westy. Mine went on rose.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2013)

A 2 putt double as well. Guessing very wayward off the tee?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 11, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			A good start for me then, as one of the office guys has a fiver in the pot on westy. Mine went on rose.
		
Click to expand...

Who my money's on and who birdied the first!  :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to Mod for deleting my late attempt at a masters thread.

How demoralizing will that be for Lee though? All that build up then get a double on the first?? hope it doesnt mess his head up..


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 11, 2013)

Well if you're going to have one, might as well have it on the first and get it out of the way.

Rose has birdied the first...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Well if you're going to have one, might as well have it on the first and get it out of the way.

Rose has birdied the first...
		
Click to expand...

Well that answered my question, he birdies the 2nd! thats how you respond to a double!! well done lee!


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Westwood still looking for a par - bounces back by birdieing 2nd


----------



## CMAC (Apr 11, 2013)

this is quite good for score following, click a name for each hole scores

http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html


----------



## Big D 88 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good start for all you Rose supporters..

no so for charl..nasty double on the 1st


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 11, 2013)

what channel you watching on, just looked at sky go and I don`t see any coverage yet??


----------



## LeeTurner (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not on Sky until 7pm. There are various sites such as http://www1.skysports.com/masters/live and http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html giving live updates.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 11, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			what channel you watching on, just looked at sky go and I don`t see any coverage yet??
		
Click to expand...

No live coverage yet I think, just following on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/22095425 and http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks chaps


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 11, 2013)

LeeTurner said:



			It's not on Sky until 7pm. There are various sites such as http://www1.skysports.com/masters/live and http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html giving live updates.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's some red button coverage on Sky from 3.45
I was hoping to listen to radio, but nothing on R5L until 10pm!


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm watching the USA commentators on First Row who are showing the warming up and doing some interviews but no live coverage yet.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 11, 2013)

jp5 said:



			No live coverage yet I think, just following on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/22095425 and http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html.
		
Click to expand...

Also if pictures rather than text are more your thing, Daily Mail is worth a look:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/golf/article-2305833/The-Masters-live-Day-happens-Augusta-National.html

Includes this pic from earlier


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

jp5 said:



			Also if pictures rather than text are more your thing, Daily Mail is worth a look:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/golf/article-2305833/The-Masters-live-Day-happens-Augusta-National.html

Includes this pic from earlier





Click to expand...

Now there's a Caption Competition picture if I've seen one.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Tiger has tee'd off and used a new 3w he's had made up especially for today, he's not used it before in a comp but it emulates his new 5w apparently.

When will we see his first driver off the tee or will he play it safe with this new 3w?

Tiger makes par on the 1st


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

jp5 said:



			Also if pictures rather than text are more your thing, Daily Mail is worth a look:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/golf/article-2305833/The-Masters-live-Day-happens-Augusta-National.html

Includes this pic from earlier





Click to expand...


Oi Jack I seen Kirsty first!!!


I see schwarztel is having some golfing karma on first few holes....


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Furyk, 3 birdies on the run at 6, 7 and the 8th to take up a convincing lead.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

why is coverage not until 7pm!!! most rounds will be over/nearly over.

it sucks 

David Lynn going well :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			why is coverage not until 7pm!!! most rounds will be over/nearly over.

it sucks 

David Lynn going well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lucky to get the coverage from 7.30 days 1 and 2 used to be a hour highlights show only....


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

I've found live coverage

http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180235/2/watch--pga-tour:-masters-tournament-2013,-usa---day-1.html


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've found live coverage

http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180235/2/watch--pga-tour:-masters-tournament-2013,-usa---day-1.html

Click to expand...

I Love You.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2013)

you little beauty Fish!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2013)

David Lynn now leading The Masters .


----------



## malek988 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've found live coverage

http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180235/2/watch--pga-tour:-masters-tournament-2013,-usa---day-1.html

Click to expand...


how do you get rid of the stupid add of the stream asking me to download somthing. wont let me full screen


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2013)

malek988 said:



			how do you get rid of the stupid add of the stream asking me to download somthing. wont let me full screen
		
Click to expand...

Click the little [x] when your mouse goes back to an arrow... its a bit of an art..


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

malek988 said:



			how do you get rid of the stupid add of the stream asking me to download somthing. wont let me full screen
		
Click to expand...

When you go in, wait for advert countdown to go to zero, usually 60 seconds, then hit all the little crosses to get rid of any adverts. Check you haven't got any extra tabs, usually betting sites then open it up to full page, it will then be uninterupted.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Click the little [x] when your mouse goes back to an arrow... its a bit of an art..
		
Click to expand...

But once you've learnt it, its a good site 

I open it up then to full page and you then don't get any more adverts


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

That's different, no adverts, David Lynn takes lead -4


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

See the long "anchored" putters are not doing too well


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			why is coverage not until 7pm!!! most rounds will be over/nearly over.

it sucks 

David Lynn going well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

still plenty of coverage from that time! Plus they'll re-cap all the best bits (cutting out the chaff) from the morning rounds. Last tee time doesn't go til just before 7pm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			But once you've learnt it, its a good site 

I open it up then to full page and you then don't get any more adverts 

Click to expand...


Is this site dodgy
Im getting a WHOARRR are you sure you want to go there


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Is this site dodgy
Im getting a WHOARRR are you sure you want to go there
		
Click to expand...

No issues, used for it years, watch all live footie on it almost every day


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			No issues, used for it years, watch all live footie on it almost every day
		
Click to expand...

THX


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Is this site dodgy
Im getting a WHOARRR are you sure you want to go there
		
Click to expand...

It *is* dodgy, but provided you have adequate anti-virus/spyware stuff installed, you won't have any issues. It's widely used as an illegal sports stream website.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks very windy, Lee Westwood's shirt was really flapping then, these conditions should suit the Brits


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Go on Lee, great tee shot on the par 3


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure David Lynn has read the Script..........


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

Can't get coverage on ipad


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 11, 2013)

tiger to 1 under.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, 300 yards plus drive from Ryo on 13th Amen corner, superb..


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Westwood to -2, solid round of golf after the first


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			Westwood to -2, solid round of golf after the first
		
Click to expand...

Westwood & Rose -2


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 11, 2013)

alan dunbar took 8 on the par 5 second


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

So, who's going to get the 1st Eagle?


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Rose to -3

Snedeker back under par, putter looks to be working, if he gets the iron game going he could be a serious danger


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

3 Englishmen in the top 4 

I know its early doors but can't wait until HD coverage on sky later.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			alan dunbar took 8 on the par 5 second
		
Click to expand...


Should have insured himself against that.
Sorry thats Allied Dumbar


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 11, 2013)

tiger too 2 under 2 off the lead.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			tiger too 2 under 2 off the lead.
		
Click to expand...

That's it - might as well stop it there and give it to him..............


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Look out, look out there's a Tiger about. He's only ever shot under 70 once in the first round.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2013)

The fringe is too generous hopefully its just going to be like this on the 1st day harsh I know but these guys need it difficult!


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			That's it - might as well stop it there and give it to him..............

Click to expand...

We moan about commentators constantly on about him and there pretty quiet so far, but now we have someone on here bleating about him 

Can we have a Tiger Free topic, unless he's in top 3, he doesn't exist


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Look out, look out there's a Tiger about. He's only ever shot under 70 once in the first round.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger just about to come onto Amen corner live.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

hole in one at the 6th for Donaldson


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			We moan about commentators constantly on about him and there pretty quiet so far, but now we have someone on here bleating about him 

Can we have a Tiger Free topic, unless he's in top 3, he doesn't exist 

Click to expand...

i dont think theres anything wrong with letting people know how he's getting on. If someone doesnt like westwood then should we have a westwood free topic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes enough about Tiger. But his new bird is at Augusta,wot we all think??????? Ha


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			Tiger just about to come onto Amen corner live.
		
Click to expand...

About half an hour, he's still got 9 and 10 to get through yet!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes enough about Tiger. But his new bird is at Augusta,wot we all think??????? Ha
		
Click to expand...

I bet she can hit a ball better than Rorys missus!


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

he'll be top 3 in 5 mins anyway lol


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Lynn comes in with a 68, nice


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Westwood birdies 15 to -3


----------



## ludders (Apr 11, 2013)

Why does Woosnam bother now finished 8 over. dont think he has broken Par for ages, it must be demoralising for him to have once been very good to now being an also ran


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			Westwood birdies 15 to -3
		
Click to expand...

Gotta hand it to him, that's a great comeback


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Poulter on +3 & a few others struggling.

Big up for Westy, I would love it, love it if he could win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Poulter on +3 & a few others struggling.

Big up for Westy, I would love it, love it if he could win.
		
Click to expand...

I'll 2nd that. Top bloke


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice chip in from Poults.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 11, 2013)

Did anybody see Westwood's reply to Monty's comments about him? :rofl:

http://www.golfbytourmiss.com/2013/...-monty-over-masters-last-chance-saloon-swipe/

Would love it if he won this week as well :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2013)

So coverage starts now, but not live til 8.

How can this tin pot club continue to get away with such poor coverage?


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Text book swing and great tee shot on 12th from Luke


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			So coverage starts now, but not live til 8.

How can this tin pot club continue to get away with such poor coverage?
		
Click to expand...

+1:thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Westy dropped a shot to come in with a 70. Good start to build on.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

early birdie for Rory and Garcia -2 through 5


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

My coverage only seems to be the 11th, 12th & 13th so have to wait for them to come round 

Better than nothing though


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			My coverage only seems to be the 11th, 12th & 13th so have to wait for them to come round 

Better than nothing though 

Click to expand...

http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/

allows you to keep an eye on the rest until it comes on air properly


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

They're talking about storms possibly later, lets hope not as thre seems to be weather delays every week at the moment


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/

allows you to keep an eye on the rest until it comes on air properly
		
Click to expand...

They show the leaderboard regularly, just the actual coverage is only those 3 holes, must be all that channel could afford LOL


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

probably streaming from sky as they have amen corner on the red button


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Woods to -3 and into the top 3 so Fish is allowing us to talk about him now


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			Woods to -3 and into the top 3 so Fish is allowing us to talk about him now 

Click to expand...

My coverage isn't quite there yet, he's putting on the 13th now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			Woods to -3 and into the top 3 so Fish is allowing us to talk about him now 

Click to expand...

Tied 3rd at -3 and has buggered off to the 14th so I won't see him any more


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

Freddie Couples at -2 after 5


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Garcia is running up the leader board like a scalded cat!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2013)

Good comeback from Westwood. I would think -2 represents a decent score today especially if the wind carries on blowing


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 11, 2013)

Choi has had a bit of a bumpy round but is sitting pretty at 3 under with 1 to play.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tiger free zone again he's had bogey on 14 :ears:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good comeback from Westwood. I would think -2 represents a decent score today especially if the wind carries on blowing
		
Click to expand...

I think most would b happy with Par or under


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Tiger free zone again he's had bogey on 14 :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2013)

Sergio's off to a flyer.
It would be great to see him win.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

Tianlang Guan, 14 years old, has a belly putter


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Tianlang Guan, 14 years old, has a belly putter 

Click to expand...

its only 34" long though


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			its only 34" long though 

Click to expand...

Ha good point, he'll grow into it


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

some of them greens are just pure savage. watched Rory's putt just now.... sod that!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 11, 2013)

Alan Dunbar off to a flyer I see.

He has however settled down now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Go Sergio


----------



## The_ACE (Apr 11, 2013)

That lee Westwood interview was class, he has really taken that monty comment to heart


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

Love watching Sergio when he's hitting it like this


----------



## The_ACE (Apr 11, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Love watching Sergio when he's hitting it like this
		
Click to expand...

Love it when he putts like this


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 11, 2013)

Go Sergio Go Sergio Go Sergio!

-5 thru 10


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

some round from Rickie Fowler, hes had 2 doubles and is still 4 under par


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2013)

Is it Team RBZ-ier team uniform day today?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh God - Monty's coming on now....

Jack, Come back pleeeeeeeeease..........


----------



## JPH (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Lynn comes in with a 68, nice 

Click to expand...

Tidy , he wasn't on my radar


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

I nearly commented on Sergio & DJ wearing same gear. Then realised they were all wearing it.ha.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

3 of the 4 times Tiger Woods has won the masters he shot 70 on day one, yep thats right, he shot 70 today too!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2013)

Nearly time for 3D coverage to start. Glasses charged, munchies and pot of tea sorted. Bring it on.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

So was Tiger playing on his own today?

Thought I caught a glimpse of a couple of other players but  - maybe not........

This is a Major - OK, Tiger's No.1 but Luke is No.4 and only finished a shot behind...
It's not really good enough.


----------



## The_ACE (Apr 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			So was Tiger playing on his own today?

Thought I caught a glimpse of a couple of other players but  - maybe not........

This is a Major - OK, Tiger's No.1 but Luke is No.4 and only finished a shot behind...
It's not really good enough.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's harsh, there's a lot of players around the -2 range so obviously can't show them all. Frankly I don't know why people don't moan about the level of phil coverage, as he's +2, but he's seen as a nice guy etc.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

how much better is it in 3d?


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			3 of the 4 times Tiger Woods has won the masters he shot 70 on day one, yep thats right, he shot 70 today too!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but what happened in 2009?  



















(Tied 6th to save anybody wasting their time as I just did...)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Oh God - Monty's coming on now....

Jack, Come back pleeeeeeeeease..........
		
Click to expand...


+1 ten mins of his blah n I'm on mute he's done my swede in!! :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Is it Team RBZ-ier team uniform day today?
		
Click to expand...


They've got team Adidas uniforms for all four days, posted on social
Media early today.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			how much better is it in 3d?
		
Click to expand...


Its awesome. Like you are looking right across the rolling fairways and undulating greens. No Monty either as its usually ESPN that do thd 3D, so mental Yanks but no Fatboy Fat.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			They've got team Adidas uniforms for all four days, posted on social
Media early today.
		
Click to expand...

Not much of a Facebooker and dont Twitter. Lets just hope there is no team orders.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2013)

Couldn't Fowler get rid of the gum before doing the interview


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

Apparently Sandy Lyle used a hideous putter today
Anyone got a picture or link to it...?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 11, 2013)

its called the black swan apparently


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Apparently Sandy Lyle used a hideous putter today
Anyone got a picture or link to it...?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqAH6fz-A6U


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

Holy Cow...
Has he been teaching Metalwork at the local school all Winter?


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2013)

swapped Gonzo out and Harrington in at the last minure for the fantasy rtod.

Not looking good (but still wish FG well, as seems like a top bloke)


----------



## Dodger (Apr 11, 2013)

That drive of Dustins is ridiculous.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 11, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couldn't Fowler get rid of the gum before doing the interview
		
Click to expand...

At -4 with 2 double bogeys on the card I think we can let him off


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 11, 2013)

Www.coolsports.tv/stream19.html if you just can't stand not watching it!!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

I see Dufner is showing his sense of humour through his shoes....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couldn't Fowler get rid of the gum before doing the interview
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's sponsored by Wrigley's?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

G1BB0 said:















its called the black swan apparently
		
Click to expand...

Didn't someone else have one similar a few years back?


----------



## Mugs (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Didn't someone else have one similar a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was an american, his name escapes me just now but it never had the slot cutout on the back though


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 11, 2013)

That putter is ridiculous!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

BOOM!
Couples outdrives Johnson...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

Mugs said:



			Yeah it was an american, his name escapes me just now but it never had the slot cutout on the back though
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it wasn't quite the same but similar in size. Both ridiculous


----------



## Mugs (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Agreed, it wasn't quite the same but similar in size. Both ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what size the head cover is!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 11, 2013)

Mugs said:



			Yeah it was an american, his name escapes me just now but it never had the slot cutout on the back though
		
Click to expand...

It was M.Every


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

How on earth does a 14 year old shoot 73 round Augusta - hats off to you young man


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2013)

fundy said:



			How on earth does a 14 year old shoot 73 round Augusta - hats off to you young man
		
Click to expand...

Remarkable isn't it. I think he has a big future ahead of him


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Remarkable isn't it. I think he has a big future ahead of him
		
Click to expand...

Amazing yes, was 14/1 to make the cut - has to have a squeak now


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Remarkable isn't it. I think he has a big future ahead of him
		
Click to expand...

As long as he can adapt to a short putter......

Quality round though.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			As long as he can adapt to a short putter......

Quality round though.
		
Click to expand...

Got 50p e/w on him! If he finishes top 5 I'm in for about Â£700 ...


----------



## bigslice (Apr 11, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Didn't someone else have one similar a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

I think thecraw had one in his boot on saturday


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

Phil Mickelson back to a conventional putting grip I see...


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Phil Mickelson back to a conventional putting grip I see...
		
Click to expand...

He's moaning, saying the greens were too soft! Looked fast from my viewpoint although we did see more short putts than normal so......


----------



## Tiger (Apr 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			How on earth does a 14 year old shoot 73 round Augusta - hats off to you young man
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you consider how 'short' he is off the tee compared to the rest of the field. Was very impressed with him and how he handled himself. Just hope there isn't a media fanfare after the tourney so he can focus on his development...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			He's moaning, saying the greens were too soft! Looked fast from my viewpoint although we did see more short putts than normal so......
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he's referring to the speed so much as the fact they were receptive. Receptive greens bring a lot more players into contention (but then I haven't seen his interview so may be wrong)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Especially when you consider how 'short' he is off the tee compared to the rest of the field. Was very impressed with him and how he handled himself. Just hope there isn't a media fanfare after the tourney so he can focus on his development...
		
Click to expand...

This is where he might struggle if they dry the greens out. He's coming in with such long clubs he could find himself in some awkward spots. Part of me hopes they don't dry them too much as I'd love to see him make the cut. What he did yesterday has to go down as one of the best rounds in masters history


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2013)

G1BB0 said:
















its called the black swan apparently
		
Click to expand...

I've got 2 somethings like that!

Yep they're currently holding my TV on the wall!


----------



## carlosportsman (Apr 12, 2013)

Great first days viewing and nice to see a number of the players we felt would be in contention this week playing well. I know there will be a lot of people who will be pleased to see Garcia up there in the lead, I am not one of them though and I don't see him winning this week, for me he chucks the towel when the going gets tough in majors far too often and the fact is that he has made a score of 75 or higher at every masters appearance he has made which is a worry for his backers. I may be proved wrong I expect to see Sergio chuck in a stinker of a round on at least one of the next 3 days and give up on his game as a result, which is something we have seen him do far too often


----------



## CMAC (Apr 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			Amazing yes, was 14/1 to make the cut - has to have a squeak now
		
Click to expand...

cut is raised to top 50 and ties, plus they have the 10 shot rule as well. good chance 90% of the field will make the cut. Shame about the +10 from our Amateur champ


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2013)

The 14 yr old Chinese lad - is that 14 Chinese years?  Call me cynical if you like but the Chinese have been know to be somewhat free and easy with the ages of their athletes in the past.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The 14 yr old Chinese lad - is that 14 Chinese years?  Call me cynical if you like but the Chinese have been know to be somewhat free and easy with the ages of their athletes in the past.
		
Click to expand...

You're cynical, very cynical.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 12, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The 14 yr old Chinese lad - is that 14 Chinese years?  Call me cynical if you like but the Chinese have been know to be somewhat free and easy with the ages of their athletes in the past.
		
Click to expand...

good point, do you think he's maybe 37 or 15? :lol:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 12, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			good point, do you think he's maybe 37 or 15? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Even if he was actually 26, to shoot 73 round Augusta at the first time of asking is still a very good score indeed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 12, 2013)

cookelad said:



			I've got 2 somethings like that!

Yep they're currently holding my TV on the wall!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a piece of tape I can see on the top?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 12, 2013)

the best part was when they asked the kid are you looking forwad to working with mr shaun foley?  the kid more or less said yeah cant wait for him to mess up my swing, so i told him ill see him after i do my thang at the masters! 

very cool :thup:


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 12, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The 14 yr old Chinese lad - is that 14 Chinese years?  Call me cynical if you like but the Chinese have been know to be somewhat free and easy with the ages of their athletes in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Cynical? NEVER!.....................It was obvious the Chinese had developed a special ball with magnets inside. Before it started, they had strategically placed other magnets on the greens. They would only need to activate the right magnets to draw the ball closer to the hole. 
A +1 score was decided so the cynics wouldn't question the achievement much. 

ps: I have proof, t'internet never lies :mmm:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 12, 2013)

Today linky people: http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180451/1/watch-masters-tournament-2013,-day-2.html


----------



## Rooter (Apr 12, 2013)

The weather looks like its going to play a huge factor today. I will wager now, that 33 players will not go under par today.. Looks windy, potential rain. i would rather play late today as the forecast is for it to improve late.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Agreed, it wasn't quite the same but similar in size. Both ridiculous
		
Click to expand...



They are both made by Orion Golf.

They have the Black swan and Black Hawk models.

http://blackhawkputter.com/?tag=orion-golf

How bad a putter do you have to be to consider on e of these.......... Somebody get one for VJ quick, he's tried everythig else


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope that Jason Day, Dustin Johnson and Sergio had a chat last night and agreed that they won't all wear the same shirt today again.
It was very confusing yesterday!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			I hope that Jason Day, Dustin Johnson and Sergio had a chat last night and agreed that they won't all wear the same shirt today again.
It was very confusing yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Commentary said it was an Adidas decision - not sure why Justin wasn't invited!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2013)

Rosie wears Ashworth threads


----------



## CMAC (Apr 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			The weather looks like its going to play a huge factor today. I will wager now, that 33 players will not go under par today.. Looks windy, potential rain. i would rather play late today as the forecast is for it to improve late.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wager only 7 go under par!

wind makes it a very hard putting test


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Rosie wears Ashworth threads
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment - I thought he was wearing team colours in something a few weeks back could be wrong!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			I hope that Jason Day, Dustin Johnson and Sergio had a chat last night and agreed that they won't all wear the same shirt today again.
It was very confusing yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

They've got team colours for all four days different colour version of the same shirt Teamadidas.
Teamashworth are geared out the same as each


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 12, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Commentary said it was an Adidas decision - not sure why Justin wasn't invited!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't hear that.
Very interesting- thanks.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 12, 2013)

Course looks to be playing very hard today..........best score so far is -2 under (Lawrie and Grace)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure is the wind is gusting which can cause lots of problems and the pin positions have been stiffened today.


----------



## richy (Apr 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Today linky people: http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180451/1/watch-masters-tournament-2013,-day-2.html

Click to expand...

Link not working


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 12, 2013)

Works for me, try opening in another browser.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2013)

conditions must be horrid, Sandy Lyle has got it back under par


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2013)

Quote from BBC Website

"Spain up
Gonzalez Fernandez-Castano has escaped the the 13th with a par-five. He is one over for the tournament and three under for the event."

I think in real terms that means he's 1 over for the day and 3 under for the tournament!

edit: Been changed now does the Beeb keep an eye on the GM Forum?


----------



## richy (Apr 12, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Works for me, try opening in another browser.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it, which stream are you using?


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 12, 2013)

richy said:



			Tried it, which stream are you using?
		
Click to expand...

I'm using Opera atm. Clicked the link and it came on straight away.


----------



## richy (Apr 12, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			I'm using Opera atm. Clicked the link and it came on straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a link?


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 12, 2013)

richy said:



			Have you got a link?
		
Click to expand...

I'm using the link Rooter gave...........http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/180451/1/watch-masters-tournament-2013,-day-2.html


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2013)

So currently.... the masters app has Johnson -6 after 14 but the PGA website has him -7 after 14.

Grr!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 12, 2013)

fundy said:



			conditions must be horrid, Sandy Lyle has got it back under par 

Click to expand...

What the heck is Lyle putting with


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			So currently.... the masters app has Johnson -6 after 14 but the PGA website has him -7 after 14.

Grr!
		
Click to expand...

Just checked the masters app and Freddie is leading DJ just went birdie bogey double to go -7 then swiftly back to -4.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			What the heck is Lyle putting with 

Click to expand...


Think it's some kind of antique branding iron! :rofl:


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 12, 2013)

Couple hours ago mcilroy was 8 behind. Now only 3 behind, how quickly it can change. Luke or Justin rose could put themselves in real contention with a good round. A 68/69 could be enough to be leader going into weekend


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

The kid Guan and a few others on +4 will be hoping nobody comes in with a good score.
The 10 shot rule means that the cut goes right down to +6 at this very minute, that tied 76!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

Think this 14yr old is getting more coverage than Tiger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think this 14yr old is getting more coverage than Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Penalised 1 stroke for slow play!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Penalised 1 stroke for slow play! 

Click to expand...

If he wants to play with big boys he's got to play to their rules


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Penalised 1 stroke for slow play! 

Click to expand...

funny that they have penalized a none pga tour member, when every week others play slow and get nothing. to what extent was it slow play??


----------



## The_ACE (Apr 12, 2013)

I know its stating the obvious but anyone could win at this stage 43 players within 5 shots of the lead, should be epic viewing over the weekend


----------



## Neddy (Apr 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he wants to play with big boys he's got to play to their rules
		
Click to expand...

Does Kevin Na play to their rules?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If he wants to play with big boys he's got to play to their rules
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree but he must have been incredibly slow since they never seem to penalise players for this!


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

Funny comment on Radio 5, "he was playing with his Star Wars figure instead of putting out".


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

It's lack of consistency that's that problem. Personally I think they should come down harder on repeat offenders.


----------



## Brookesy (Apr 12, 2013)

My god i cant stand monty! i wish sky would ditch him bring on peter alliss!


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

Oosthuizen not living up to expectations, +4 after 15, +6 overall.


----------



## Jackooo (Apr 12, 2013)

Brookesy said:



			My god i cant stand monty! i wish sky would ditch him bring on peter alliss!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is really grating on me as well, glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Holty (Apr 12, 2013)

Dustin -1. What?!!!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 12, 2013)

So who is gonna bet against Fred couples?


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

Holty said:



			Dustin -1. What?!!!
		
Click to expand...

Disaster! 6 shots gone in the last 5 holes....

A player for the reporters to steer clear of in the post round interviews.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			So who is gonna bet against Fred couples?
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful swing to watch but, has he got the stamina?


----------



## Holty (Apr 12, 2013)

This is shaping up to be a cracking weekend though, assuming they can finish the 2nd round tonight


----------



## richy (Apr 12, 2013)

Just noticed Hunter Mahan on +14

Thats really bad for a player of his stature


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2013)

Just noticed Langer has followed up his first round 71 with another the same to be on 2 under.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

richy said:



			Just noticed Hunter Mahan on +14

Thats really bad for a player of his stature
		
Click to expand...

More so my e/w bet down the swanny, expected better things from him.


----------



## Pull (Apr 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			Beautiful swing to watch but, has he got the stamina?
		
Click to expand...

Top 15 in 3 out of last 4 years.. I've a cheeky Â£1 e/w on him at 176/1 c'mon fred!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2013)

Brookesy said:



			My god i cant stand monty! i wish sky would ditch him bring on peter alliss!
		
Click to expand...

He is s clown. If Sky had a "mute Monty" option I'd be using it.

Blether's absolute nonsense, think Ewan Murray is even getting sick of him.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

If Monty was a dog, I'd have put him down by now


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			If Monty was a dog, I'd have put him down by now 

Click to expand...


:rofl:

We allowed to mention Tiger tonight now he has a putt for the lead? :lol:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rofl:

We allowed to mention Tiger tonight now he has a putt for the lead? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

He's hit his last 11 fairways in a row and is stalking the lead. Talk away


----------



## Jackooo (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet Donald wished he had a chipper in his bag for that shot. Would've been easier than the driver around the green.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			If Monty was a dog, I'd have put him down by now 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha love it:rofl:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 12, 2013)

Tiger tiger tiger :ears:


----------



## kid2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please tell me someone has seen that Ad with Harrington for that ridiculous swing Jumper.... What in gods name was he thinking.....If its as good as he is saying maybe he should wear it around the course.....The way he's playing he needs all the help he can get :angry:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 12, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rofl:

We allowed to mention Tiger tonight now he has a putt for the lead? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I like his shirt a lot.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			I like his shirt a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a bird's done a whoopsie all down his back ......:rofl:


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			He's hit his last 11 fairways in a row and is stalking the lead. Talk away
		
Click to expand...

I heard them say that's the first time he's did that since 2001, mental.

Have to say unless someone jumps out and posts a real low sat and sun then its Tigers for the taking, he seems to be plotting his way around and not making mistakes.............unfortunately


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Please tell me someone has seen that Ad with Harrington for that ridiculous swing Jumper.... What in gods name was he thinking.....If its as good as he is saying maybe he should wear it around the course.....The way he's playing he needs all the help he can get :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Seen it,I was embarrassed for hom


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 12, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Looks like a bird's done a whoopsie all down his back ......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

They say it brings good luck


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 12, 2013)

Monty (and a few others)  He's taking a three wood as the extra loft will help the ball draw


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Monty (and a few others)  He's taking a three wood as the extra loft will help the ball draw 

Click to expand...

I've heard him say that a few times, I thought it was less loft helped draw?

What do I know.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I've heard him say that a few times, I thought it was less loft helped draw?

What do I know.
		
Click to expand...

Your right.  It's hard to draw the ball with a lob wedge.


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

What about that shot Tiger just hit the flag with? Outrageous luck and into the water...................shame


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			What about that shot Tiger just hit the flag with? Outrageous luck and into the water...................shame 

Click to expand...

But what a fantastic second.  Magic.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 12, 2013)

Absolutely thrilled that he dropped a shot there. Now if only he would fall away completely


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

Valentino said:



			What about that shot Tiger just hit the flag with? Outrageous luck and into the water...................shame 

Click to expand...

The repeat shot wasn't bad though was it?


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The repeat shot wasn't bad though was it?
		
Click to expand...

It was pretty special TBH mate, real bad luck there but not really put a foot wrong.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Absolutely thrilled that he dropped a shot there. Now if only he would fall away completely
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold your breath on that one.


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

Tiger drops another, human after all. This masters has a helluva lot to run yet.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Tiger drops another, human after all. This masters has a helluva lot to run yet.
		
Click to expand...

It always did. The only ones who thought it didn't were Sky who were practically giving Tiger the tournament after 9 holes. 

Did you see the speed that ball came off that slope at on Tiger's putt on 18? That was scary quick.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Your right.  It's hard to draw the ball with a lob wedge.

Click to expand...

That was seve's stock shot with all his irons


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, day 3 and there orf.....

Tim Clark birdies the fifth to reach one-under-par. He's -3 thru 5 today.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Tim Clark birdies the seventh, his fourth in a row to move to -3 and five under for the round


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

5 birdies on the front nine for Tim Clark to be -3 on the turn.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Justin Rose -4 and moving along nicely. Has hit more regulation greens than any other player in this campaign so far :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 13, 2013)

Steve Williams currently tied 4th :smirk:


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

Freddie Couples, class. Never wears a glove either.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Steve Williams currently tied 4th :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

First New Zealander to win the Masters. Australia would be miffed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2013)

See Tigers 360 missed putt, the golfing gods are displeased


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

How that put stopped out I will never know.


----------



## Fader (Apr 13, 2013)

That pin placement on 7th is brutal! Bordering on ridiculous if you hit the ball beyond the hole.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thought I was watching the Beeb by mistake as I've yet to see an advert on Sky in 45 minutes live coverage.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2013)

Another favourite of mine Angel Cabrera making a move............


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

Bogey for Woods back to where he was at the start


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fader said:



			That pin placement on 7th is brutal! Bordering on ridiculous if you hit the ball beyond the hole.
		
Click to expand...

There are a lot of ridiculous pin placements today. Trying to sort the wheat from the chaff perhaps? 

Fred Couples needs to win this thing! (now that the brits are all fading  They all need exceptional back 9s!)


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

McIlroy gone for a swim now, probably just about finish his challenge off


----------



## Crow (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it just me?

He isn't even featuring in the running at the moment but just the fact that Tiger is still playng means that this year's Masters has lost any relevance to me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2013)

Crow said:



			Is it just me?

He isn't even featuring in the running at the moment but just the fact that Tiger is still playng means that this year's Masters has lost any relevance to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not lost it's relevance, but the fact that he's getting the most air time is starting to grate a bit. I wouldn't mind if he was 4 or 5 under.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

Freddie's chances slipping away now


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Not lost it's relevance, but the fact that he's getting the most air time is starting to grate a bit. I wouldn't mind if he was 4 or 5 under.
		
Click to expand...

It annoyed me a bit when Tiger was at the 6th. Gonzo hit a super shot to a couple of feet and all we see of it is Tiger watching it......


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2013)

Without the gallery, the 9th green is just a patch of short grass in the middle of no where. 

I guess if you play links, you are used to this?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 13, 2013)

He can putt a bit that tiger fellow!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought this was moving day?
No one seems to want to do anything. Leaders are still at 6 under and everyone else has found reverse gear!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 13, 2013)

What odds on an Aussie 1,2,3 result?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I thought this was moving day?
No one seems to want to do anything. Leaders are still at 6 under and everyone else has found reverse gear!
		
Click to expand...

Course has been tricked up, greens firmer and pins brutal. Standing still *is* moving


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Course has been tricked up, greens firmer and pins brutal. Standing still *is* moving
		
Click to expand...

I know that but they normally have a few holes that will reward the guys who go for it but today they haven't even done that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 13, 2013)

Keegan Bradley is dead last after an 82 today. Good.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Rory finds the water again by being short again.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Cabrerss the man.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2013)

Has Angel Cabrera won anything else apart from Majors?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

Think he has won a few events but nothing much


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 13, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Has Angel Cabrera won anything else apart from Majors?
		
Click to expand...

Us open as well I think


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think he has won a few events but nothing much
		
Click to expand...

Two PGA tour events apparently, the Masters & the US Open - nowt else


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Two PGA tour events apparently, the Masters & the US Open - nowt else
		
Click to expand...

I was not meaning just the PGA tour which you are correct he has won just the 2 you mention. He has won 3 events on the European tour the biggest being the BMW championship in 2005


----------



## Crow (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to accept that the greens at Augusta were tough but watching the breaks this evening I'm thinking that they're just ridiculous.

Sing with me; "The Masters is Rubbish, The Masters is Rubbish"

Angel doing his stuff is the only thing remotely interesting, has my view of The Masters been tarnished? Probably.

I was anticipating an argument with my wife over control of the remote tomorrow evening but instead I think I'll just enjoy watching Endeavour wth her instead of this TOSH.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cabrera has won the argentine open a few times!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

At least Rory isn't blowing up in the final round while in contention, he doesn't seem to be able to hit anything at the moment apart from the water, the bunkers, the rough........


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			At least Rory isn't blowing up in the final round while in contention, he doesn't seem to be able to hit anything at the moment apart from the water, the bunkers, the rough........
		
Click to expand...

Did anyone see where he dropped?


----------



## ventura (Apr 13, 2013)

Mcilroy looks to have given up.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 13, 2013)

Cabrera is a Typical pot hunter... doesn't play in the routine weekly club comps, then plays once a year and wins a trophy


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

ventura said:



			Mcilroy looks to have given up.
		
Click to expand...

As has been said before, he doesn't know how to win ugly


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Did anyone see where he dropped?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he got it right or someone would have been on the phone complaining by now otherwise.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

Seems like more of an endurance test at the moment than golf


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish they'd stop referring to Langer like he's got one foot in the grave.
The man is the perfect age (says one who was born on the same day )


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Keegan Bradley is dead last after an 82 today. Good. 

Click to expand...

He'll be spitting lots tonight


----------



## Siren (Apr 13, 2013)

They have managed to turn the masters into a US open, will admit im a bit bored atm.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			As has been said before, he doesn't know how to win ugly
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what odds you can get on him not playing tomorrow as he has a migraine, toothache, a sore toe or any other menial injury?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			As has been said before, he doesn't know how to win ugly
		
Click to expand...

Yep when he is on he is awesome when he is off he is awful. No plan B as they say


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Siren said:



			They have managed to turn the masters into a US open, will admit im a bit bored atm.
		
Click to expand...

I've been a tad bored and uninspired for a while, its hardly riveting is it?


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

great second from woods into the 15th green.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 13, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I'm sure he got it right or someone would have been on the phone complaining by now otherwise. 

Click to expand...

Not Augusta's way..........Rory will be notified tomorrow before his round.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 13, 2013)

Whats wrong with Garcea?  Started off so well but now seems to have slipped back to mediocre.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Whats wrong with Garcea?  Started off so well but now seems to have slipped back to mediocre.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he believes he has it in him.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cabrera looks to be trying to play everyone back into it now.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 13, 2013)

Apart from one "Get in the hole" on Tiger's last tee off on the 16th, does anyone else think that the crowd (patrons) are uncharacteristically quiet?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 13, 2013)

Great recovery shot from around a tree by Angel!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Apart from one "Get in the hole" on Tiger's last tee off on the 16th, does anyone else think that the crowd (patrons) are uncharacteristically quiet?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to cheer about so they haven't bothered either.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Apart from one "Get in the hole" on Tiger's last tee off on the 16th, does anyone else think that the crowd (patrons) are uncharacteristically quiet?
		
Click to expand...

It's a more discerning crowd at Augusta. Tickets are like gold dust, and I believe anyone really acting up is removed pretty quickly.


----------



## Fader (Apr 13, 2013)

Snedeker to -5 this pleases me. 

Patrons! What a dumb word for the crowd. Certainly are quieter than Man Utds all kent based supporters on a trip to old Trafford. No one golf is setting it alight though to raise their spirits. So far its more of a war of attrition than a major championship. 

Waiting for the usual comment "it all comes alive on the back 9 on the Sunday of the masters" isn't that the one they usually feed us when it's a bit dull.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just switched to watch in 3D, it shows these greens in all their glory :whoo:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Just switched to watch in 3D, it shows these greens in all their glory :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done it's only taken you nearly 3 rounds to find that out.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 13, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Well done it's only taken you nearly 3 rounds to find that out. 

Click to expand...

Yeah, just been setting the new TV up, couldn't be chewed with 3D now the novelty has worn off but I'll make an exception this time


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 13, 2013)

the 14th has had 4 birdies, 19 bogies and 2 double bogies. Tricky hole today that's for sure.


----------



## SyR (Apr 13, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Apart from one "Get in the hole" on Tiger's last tee off on the 16th, does anyone else think that the crowd (patrons) are uncharacteristically quiet?
		
Click to expand...

They've also been looking a bit thin in places too. I think they could have sold a few extra tickets.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 13, 2013)

the 18th tee shot would scare me, I would play it like a pinball machine off them trees


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 13, 2013)

bigslice said:



			the 18th tee shot would scare me, I would play it like a pinball machine off them trees
		
Click to expand...

I know it looks horrific doesn't it, however I read somewhere that it is a lot wider than it looks on TV, might even have been on this forum somewhere


----------



## pendodave (Apr 13, 2013)

Day and couples more than a hole behind (and furyk is in a group only a couple ahead, so they're hardly racing). No penalty though. Not good enough.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 14, 2013)

Keegan bradley has been on the course for 2 and a quarter hours playing on his own with a marker and still only done 11 holes


----------



## CMAC (Apr 14, 2013)

Makes me hanker for the windy links of our Open, the amazing roars from the crowd, the manufactured shots and good and bad bounces.
The Open will show what a real Major is all about:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			Keegan bradley has been on the course for 2 and a quarter hours playing on his own with a marker and still only done 11 holes
		
Click to expand...

 He is still on course for his fastest ever round by about an hour.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2013)

Why is Bradley playing alone


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2013)

He is the 61st player , it was Bubba's turn yesterday as he was last


----------



## OMcG (Apr 14, 2013)

The marker seems to play aswell though so its still a two ball.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one seemingly uninspired so far. Doesn't seem to have that magic somehow.

What's missing - are the greens that tough - birdie opportunities being missed by most?

Or is it that the powers that be are too hard on the young Chinese lad and too easy on Tiger Woods?
I'm not a Tiger hater, just asking the question.

For me it seems to have made it, unreal and false, not quite what it should be.


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

OMcG said:



			The marker seems to play aswell though so its still a two ball.
		
Click to expand...

the marker is Augusta National member, Jeff Knox, who holds the course record off the members tees (61)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			the marker is Augusta National member, Jeff Knox, who holds the course record off the members tees (61)
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a hacker then :whoo:


----------



## ventura (Apr 14, 2013)

What is everyone predicting for today then?

Cabrera to fall away early. Snedeker, Day & Scott in a playoff with Snedeker to come through on top.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Porno (Apr 14, 2013)

Fowler, Fowler, Fowler


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

ventura said:



			What is everyone predicting for today then?

Cabrera to fall away early. Snedeker, Day & Scott in a playoff with Snedeker to come through on top.

You heard it here first.
		
Click to expand...

Of those 3, I'd want Snedeker to win. Can't warm to Scott or Day for some reason.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

Westwood's shot on 2 was as good as Oosthuizen's last year. Bet that doesn't get raved about in the same way.

If only he could putt...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2013)

Langer to shoot 63 and win at a canter


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Langer to shoot 63 and win at a canter
		
Click to expand...

jason Day might have something to say about that!


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I've got everything crossed for Snedeker as he's the last of my bets to be in with a shout. To think I was torn between Day & DJ and I punted on DJ!

But if Sneds doesn't bag it I'd be happy for Day something about him I like.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 14, 2013)

Langer looks smart, Is that a T shirt he's wearing?
He makes the young yins look old fashioned.
Mind you they seem to be wearing the same style of kit I wore in the 1970's.


----------



## Gopher (Apr 14, 2013)

Langer's in a bright orange shirt.  I'm surprised, the first time he won the Masters he wore all red on the final day - he said after that it was a mistake as when he put on the green jacket he looked like a Christmas tree..!


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

Would live to see Langer ull it out the bag.

Looks like Tigers chance is gone, not playing well at all


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

Bubba got a 10 on the 12th!!!!!!???


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Looks like Tigers chance is gone, not playing well at all
		
Click to expand...

So far, true.

Shame about the "10"  (hold on, spoiler alert??)


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2013)

The rain could make it interesting..


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

Imurg said:



			The rain could make it interesting..
		
Click to expand...

Does it rain in Argentina?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

RGDave said:



			Does it rain in Argentina?
		
Click to expand...

Is that relevent?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2013)

Luuuuuuuuuuuke


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Luuuuuukes bunker shot on 16 EPIC

The rain is going to make this interesting


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Is that relevent?
		
Click to expand...

It was a "tip"!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

Fader said:



			Luuuuuukes bunker shot on 16 EPIC
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Very special.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2013)

John huh -5 with a double, somebody can charge especially with a touch of rain.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

RGDave said:



			It was a "tip"!
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha, cheers. Would be quite remarkable if Cabrera made his 3rd win in America his 3rd major


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Westwood proves why he will never win a major with that awful pitch/chip not sure what it was and dont think he was either!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Gotcha, cheers. Would be quite remarkable if Cabrera made his 3rd win in America his 3rd major
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that. Is that a headcover (in the photo) hawkeye?  Cool.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			Bubba got a 10 on the 12th!!!!!!??? 

Click to expand...

I played today and the worst that I got was a 9.  I'm better than Bubba!  :whoo:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2013)

RGDave said:



			I'd be happy with that. Is that a headcover (in the photo) hawkeye?  Cool. 

Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a Bernese Mountain Dog. Mrs H bought it or me when I told her our BMDs weren't allowed on the golf course. The cap is mine. It just happens to fit he head cover which is handy when I get hot


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 14, 2013)

rickg said:



			Bubba got a 10 on the 12th!!!!!!??? 

Click to expand...

You can watch it on masters.com. It's the old classic - how did he manage that? He holed a big putt!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Yeah, it's a Bernese Mountain Dog. Mrs H bought it or me when I told her our BMDs weren't allowed on the golf course. The cap is mine. It just happens to fit he head cover which is handy when I get hot
		
Click to expand...

I remember the "old" photo, the real BMD. Lovely.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

Jason Day imploding by the look of it, just did a Westwood


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Jason Day imploding by the look of it, just did a Westwood
		
Click to expand...


Hope it was just a blip 2nd time nailed it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2013)

Westwoods (slim) chance now over


----------



## Davey S2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Westy in Raes Creek!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Westwoods (slim) chance now over
		
Click to expand...

He might still make a par with a good pitch....

oh, hold on......


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

Unless we get a few disasters with the water or a birdie streak I fancy it's a straight shoot out between Cabrera and Sneds


----------



## Piece (Apr 14, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Unless we get a few disasters with the water or a birdie streak I fancy it's a straight shoot out between Cabrera and Sneds
		
Click to expand...

Mockers firmly put on them now!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

RGDave said:



			He might still make a par with a good pitch....

oh, hold on...... 

Click to expand...

Almost...


----------



## Siren (Apr 14, 2013)

Please someone make a move


----------



## SyR (Apr 14, 2013)

No epic back 9 runs so far


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2013)

Angel?


----------



## Siren (Apr 14, 2013)

Or the Leader goes into water either way things have picked up


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

Tiger to eagle 15 and birdie 16 to set up epic finish.........or.......


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

It's getting interesting now, there's a lot of choking going on out there.


----------



## SyR (Apr 14, 2013)

Day has just had a major winning bit of luck...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2013)

SyR said:



			Day has just had a major winning bit of luck...
		
Click to expand...

A very nice-ier in off!


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Big bit of luck for Jason Day, could be the bounce that wins a major. 

He would deserve it after his performance all week and came close before when Charl went on his birdie blitz.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like its Day's to lose now with 2 clear and 3 to play. Potential choke on 16 though.


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve Williams just tied the lead then.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 14, 2013)

Fader said:



			Steve Williams just tied the lead then.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: yes, he's doing great today!


----------



## SyR (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm guessing there will be no slow play punishment for Day's group, they seem to have lost a hole over the group ahead. Steve has a chance to win if Scott can  hold his nerve!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone else feel really sorry for Stevie having to hold his own umbrella? And now Scotty has taken it away from him and he's getting wet! What an Aussie barsteward!


----------



## Curls (Apr 14, 2013)

I've Â£3 on Cabrera at 110/1, this is cruelty.... GET ON WITH IT.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Was just thinking this watching Steve Williams  replays on 13 and 15 for him - who is the other guy with him again?


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick get the rules officials someone could be about to win the masters with a long putter the shock and horror!

Give something everyone to moan about other than Tiger for a change! Oh wait no they moan about that a lot to!

Imagine though that'd mean that in little over 18monts every major won by a long putter quality.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

Superb putt by Scott with an amazing reaction also.

Hope it's enough after his melt down at Lytham


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 14, 2013)

Curls said:



			I've Â£3 on Cabrera at 110/1, this is cruelty.... GET ON WITH IT. 

Click to expand...


Sorry buddy cant cheer an Argy on. What a putt by Scott and shot by Cabrera


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2013)

My god, Angel just stiffs one on 18


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG!!!


----------



## Fader (Apr 14, 2013)

With that shot Cabrera has just shown what a massive pair of dangleys he has.  Quality when it was really needed.


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! Great putt from Scott but what an approach by Angel! Twitchy bum time now for him.......


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 14, 2013)

Game on now cant see Cabrera missing this, have to fancy him in a play off now unfortunately


----------



## Curls (Apr 15, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Sorry buddy cant cheer an Argy on. What a putt by Scott and shot by Cabrera
		
Click to expand...

I'm cheering him on


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

What a finish from a fairly dull Masters. Superb!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Curls said:



			I'm cheering him on 

Click to expand...

Bet you are. I think you will be 300 quid richer soon


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 15, 2013)

Unreal shots by both! Crikey!


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2013)

I see Augusta made a fortune with brolly sales today


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well that was odd, the Masters.com leaderboard just threw up the result from last years playoff!!!!


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hope Scotty can win it though


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Hope Scotty can win it though
		
Click to expand...

Me too, dont think he will though.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Gotta support an Ozzy over an Argy


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 15, 2013)

Come on Scotty


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

I know it is a tough choice but has to be the aussied. Really nice chap as well Scott met him a couple of times.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2013)

I like big Cabrera but I'd like Scott to win


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Two great drives, neither showing signs of nerves.......Yet!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Who can hit it closest now 2 cracking drives


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Caddies buttocks clenched for their 10%


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Come one Angel!

Someones got to support him!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Not what the doctor ordered down to Cabrera now. Who does the same thing


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anything you can do...... I can copy to perfection!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

WOW!!  two together just off.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

That was close


----------



## Curls (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought that was in


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice Argie chip!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

What a chip.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Never going to get it in if it doesn't get there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like another hole!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 15, 2013)

I've seen these missed


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Phew


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Its in


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Off to the 10'th


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Outdriven by an old man with a iron. 2 more great shots.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Driving iron as far as Scotts Drive!!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

This is unreal!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Might call it day after this hole if its still all square it is very dark apparently


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

How close!


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Great putt well done.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Not close enough. Get in fantastic:thup:


----------



## Curls (Apr 15, 2013)

By the smallest of margins are such things decided. Fair play, glad for him after he choked at the Open. Beds.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Scott you beauty !!!


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Well played AS. Long putters have now won all four majors - cue the debate!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Fair play to Cabrera he was very sporting and gracious in defeat bit different to the footie team


----------



## Fader (Apr 15, 2013)

Great putt at the death to snatch a deserved victory

Now watch some bitter old goat moan he used a long putter. Oh wait Bob Estes already has!

Again well done Scotty


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2013)

Well done Stevie on your greatest ever win! :clap: You can afford to get a second umbrella for that bloke who plays with a broomstick.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 15, 2013)

Cue the cheeseist presentation in golf


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheese alert! It's Jim Nantz.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 15, 2013)

Piece said:



			Well done Stevie on your greatest ever win! :clap: You can afford to get a second umbrella for that bloke who plays with a broomstick. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Wow - what a last couple of hours; fantastic viewing. Well done to Adam Scott - a thoroughly deserved win; nice fella as well. And hats off to Cabrera too for making birdies at 16 and 18, but most importantly his sportsmanship at the 1st play-off hole. Golf has had a few negative headlines over the last few days but the respect shown by both of them to each other was brilliant.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone else think Adam Scott would make a great Ventriloquist?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone else think that the jacket presentation 'ceremony' is a total anti-climax?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 15, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Does anyone else think that the jacket presentation 'ceremony' is a total anti-climax?
		
Click to expand...

They usually do a proper one in front of the crowd, but the weather and late finish obviously kyboshed it this year.


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic sportsmanship I'd like to add. Don't think you'd see that in any other sports I can think of


----------

